# Dr. Ian Dunbar on dog attacks



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice, this is my first time hearing him speak.. It's refreshing to hear someone speak with sense. 


*wasn't sure where exactly to put this.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

APBTLove said:


> YouTube - Dr. Ian Dunbar on Dog Attacks
> 
> 
> Very nice, this is my first time hearing him speak.. It's refreshing to hear someone speak with sense.
> ...


very good video...want to send this to my friend who doesn't like pit bulls


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh, even without the biased (seemingly) view on Pit Bulls he has, he speaks the truth on attacks and I love it. I wish more people thought like him.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

It wasn't that long ago when the German Shepherd was ranked #1 as the most feared dog.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Its interesting that he said when a dog is mauling someone, it has bitten before.
Said the owners should be punished and the owner is the reason the dog is biting due to lack of socialization, etc.

Makes is seem more important to realize that when a dog does bite the first time, there will probably be more bites happening. 
Sorry, I have a hard time understanding when it became so allowable to accept a dog biting anyone and making excuses for why the dog did it. There should be no reason or excuse for a dog to bite a human, ever.
(I will take exception to a dog that is injured and is biting from pain of that injury like a broken leg, severe cuts or that type of thing, they don't understand why the person is trying tp pick them up)


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful video! Did you post it on PBF?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, I think it was on pitbull-chat, I'm not a member of PBF because I've heard a lot about them and decided not to join..


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

APBTLove said:


> Nope, I think it was on pitbull-chat, I'm not a member of PBF because I've heard a lot about them and decided not to join..


All I will say is, wise choice 

I joined and soon after stopped logging on. I need to check out pitbull-chat though.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

PB-C has a private section for American Bully owners/lovers, so if you do decide to check it out PM an admin for access to it. It's private so that some people can't come in there and bash your breed.


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for posting that, I agree, I wish that more people would realize it is the dog & owner, not the breed. I used to have an American Bulldog and he LOVED people, all people. BUT because of his size and look others thought he was dangerous and would avoid us (as some do with GSDs). Anyway, thanks.


----------

